# has anyones dog fractured or cracked a tooth on beef rib bones?



## suebisaga (Oct 16, 2007)

A few of my dogs have gotten fractured molars (which I have had to have removed) eating shank bones, so no more shanks or marrow bones for rec. bones. I been using beef ribs usally long not the fat short ribs which they can totally eat. The ones I am buying are chewed up but not totally eaten. 
Anyone have a dog (any breed) break a tooth or crack a tooth or frature a tooth on theses?

Thanks,
Sue


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Have not had that problem, but have only used knuckle bones a few times. I have seen others on here with dogs breaking teeth, but do not remember what they broke them on. Sorry about your pups tooth.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I had a problem with feeding Jax pork neck. Her molars are broken from that so switched her to poultry necks/backs.


----------



## Two (Jul 18, 2011)

Sounds like it hurts. So moral of the story don't give your dog something too hard?


----------

